# Magnus stingers, NAP thunderhead



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

This is my first year bow hunting. Bought some nap thunderheads when I bought my bow, couldn't get them to fly like my field points, even after going to two pro shops to make sure my rig was right. A friend gave me some Magnus stingers, and these suckers are dead on out to 40 yards (furtherest I've shot). I am shooting a bear encounter, 27.5 draw length, 74lbs, GT hunter pro 7595's. Not saying there is anything wrong with NAP, they fly great out of the wife's bow, was Just throwing my opinion out there. Let the opinions and bashing fly.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

I shot Thunderheads for years and if anyone ever asked me my opinion about them, I would state that they were great heads for me at the time.

That being said, I've moved on and now use Rages.

More than a couple people have had trouble getting the Thunderheads to shoot straight, while many many others use them with no issues at all. Maybe its a tuning issue, maybe its the heads, I don't know... and frankly I don't care.

Almost any serious bow hunter that I have met has used Thunderheads at some point in their hunting career. Most have great things to say about them, but have moved on to other heads. IMO, that speaks both to their benefit, and their detriment.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

My 9 year old just got his first deer using the Stinger. She didn't make it 40 yards, great head!


----------



## Krmnnghia (Oct 2, 2007)

Was taught to bow hunt with thunderheads and I still use them 5 years later. Never had a problem with them, never a mechanical failure(obviously), and they fly straight for us. Maybe one day I will try another brand...


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

have used the 100 grn thunderhds on maxima 350 arrows for about 6 yrs,maybe 7 or 8 kills.cant tell any difference in flight compared to my field points.my bow is older mathews set at 60lbs.i wonder if flight issues could be caused by todays faster bow speeds.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I used Magnus for yrs. then changed to Rage because it was all the "Rage" went back to Magnus last year. I have nothing bad to say about Rage`s, just my choice.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Started using Magnus (100g buzzcut)for my bear in 2006 purchased another 4 packs on clearance at Meijer at seasons end $12.50 pack of 3.

I keep 4 that I use for practice the others my Son and I have used for hunting, they come with a life time guarantee I have broke a few hitting rocks sent them back and a new ones arrive in the mail.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

I live near Grand Rapids the only place I found that carries Magnus is the gander mountain on 32nd, and cabelas. Gander was Cheaper, 25 a pack.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

chris-remington said:


> I live near Grand Rapids the only place I found that carries Magnus is the gander mountain on 32nd, and cabelas. Gander was Cheaper, 25 a pack.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good to know I have not seen them at meijer in years.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

First year bow hunting, first day bow hunting, Magnus stingers came through for me. 15 yards, double lung. First bow deer ever, man what a feeling.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Awesome man, congrats!


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Nice job!!! Congrats!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

chris-remington said:


> First year bow hunting, first day bow hunting, Magnus stingers came through for me. 15 yards, double lung. First bow deer ever, man what a feeling.
> 
> 
> > Sweet!!
> ...


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

sullyxlh said:


> chris-remington said:
> 
> 
> > First year bow hunting, first day bow hunting, Magnus stingers came through for me. 15 yards, double lung. First bow deer ever, man what a feeling.
> ...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

chris-remington said:


> sullyxlh said:
> 
> 
> > chris-remington said:
> ...


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

broad heads don't hallways fly like field points...good that you checked .....but I shoot Muzzy and they are a couple inches different then feild points ...had one bad experience with nap a dull blade..inside of 35 yd Muzzy is for me...after seeing one stay together after impacting a cement block at 10 yards ...any way if the broad head you like or have flies different adjust...if they are all over the place that's another story....oh and replace your blades every year



Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Waz_51 said:


> chris-remington said:
> 
> 
> > sullyxlh said:
> ...


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

chris-remington said:


> Waz_51 said:
> 
> 
> > chris-remington said:
> ...


----------

